# DAWs



## Vibgyor (Jun 26, 2011)

Let's discuss DAWs, shall we?

Just to start off, what DAWs do you use? What do you like about it? Etc.

I use FL Studio, Ableton Live, and Audacity. I used to solely use FL Studio until I recently acquired Ableton Live with a new USB controller. Ableton Live has made composing a lot easier for me. Now I only use FL Studio to create the loops, because it's really just a sequencer. It's not very useful for anything else. Plus the presets are so overused that they're not very good for a professional production. Also, my controller doesn't work in FL Studio for some reason. Ableton Live makes arranging, mixing, mastering, and audio manipulation much easier for me. Though, it's not so good as a sequencer.

Audacity is just there for occasional manipulation and audio conversions.

Fun fact: I tried getting into Reason, but I just can't get used to it. Maybe I'll try downloading the demo again and see how it goes.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Sonar 8.5 Producer.  Works great with my controller and my electrical instruments.  I love it lots atm, but I haven't bothered to get an upgrade yet.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 14, 2011)

D: i've been using FL studio solely since i've started. I'm trying to figure out Ableton still i couldn't know how to use, could you teach me some basic.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 14, 2011)

D'AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW~!
I've been using FL Studio since I was almost 13, so for about 5 years.


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2011)

Tasty, tasty Logic


----------



## Leostale (Jul 15, 2011)

D:< LOGIC!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry for not being rich to buy Mac Apps


----------



## Mallard (Jul 15, 2011)

Tracker here. B) I use Renoise, being not only the most up-to-date tracker software, but also what I cut my teeth on. Been using it for 5 years now and can positively fly around it. I think trackers are great for folk like me without much traditional musical ability or controller who still like to produce. One of my favorite things about it is how complicated it appears to newcommers, so I can look like a complete pro using it B)

Renoise is my main sequencer but I also Adobe Audition and Ableton Live for multitracking and arangement, as those are renoise's major weaknesses.


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2011)

Leostale said:


> Sorry for not being rich to buy Mac Apps


 
Apology accepted I guess

\Logic is actually supercheap, relatively; it's just the hardware that's a bitch


----------



## Smiley_V (Jul 28, 2011)

I've really only used Fl throughout most of my music experience. Tried Digital Performer for a while because of a class, basically like trying to fight your way through hell with a tooth brush xD for me at least. I also got me feet wet with Renoise and ya, it is really intimidating for newcomers XD 
Guess I'll just stick with FL.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer FL Studio over all other DAWS. I've used Cakewalk and Pro Tools before, but FL's interface provides the best ease of use. Nothing's better than drag and drop.  While I respect people's opinions I have to disagree that FL Studio isn't good for anything but a sequencer. I think it just unfortunately has a bad name due to how easy it is for someone to use the step sequencer to make a tiny loop and then they all of a sudden think they are a professional.

I mean I'm not being super elitist about it I just don't think many users actually make use of piano roll, and anything other than presets. All of my EQs and compressors are adjusted by hand and ear and I feel like my recordings come out sounding pretty close to professional studio level quality. FL's built in Edison recorder is a little unwieldy to use at first so it wouldn't surprise me most people would prefer one of the bigger DAWs over it, but once you get used to the flow of it it's pretty powerful.

I'm really gushing over FL here but it's what I've had the best luck with.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 10, 2011)

I've used both FL Studio and Cubase and I have to agree with Adam on this one. Cubase's method of exporting sucks and it doesn't even tell you how to set it up TO export WAV/MP3. With FL I can export to WAV/MP3/OGG/MIDI right from the Piano Roll (which I do use!), whereas in Cubase I have to jump through hoops setting up "locators" before I can export anything. I also like how well put together the native plugins are -- Harmless confuses me still but given the layout I'll soon figure it out and Sytrus is damn easy to use for such a powerful synth. With most of my songs it also uses a surprisingly small amount of memory and CPU time (~900 MB/~12-24% CPU), around the same amount used to run FF 7.0a2! Doesn't take long to open either.

It's a permanent fixture in my pipeline of FL Studio -> Sound Forge -> Upload.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

I forgot all about Sytrus and how amazingly awesome it is. I don't really do a lot of synth work anymore but Echo Bass was my old standby.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 10, 2011)

Protools, Cubase, FL Studio, Audacity. 

Protools and Cubase directly after recording, and FL Studio for side work. Audacity for minor edits and conversions.


----------



## Apex (Aug 17, 2011)

Being an FL user, I have to agree on the "only good as a sequencer" sentiment. All my synths are made with outside VSTs (mostly Massive and Albino seeing as they're quite possibly the most versatile VSTs ever made), my FX also come from outside plugs. I don't like any of the built-in synths, I've spent a long time learning them...and they just don't do it for me.&nbsp;


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 2, 2011)

I use Logic Studio 9
I've been having SO much fun with Flex Time, aka audio stretching. All the plugins and effects are awesome, especially Space Designer. I like using Ultrabeat with my large drum sample library but it can be kind of buggy. The only 3rd party synth I use is Sylenth1 but I don't use it that much anymore. I'm trying to move away from just sequencing and relying more on sampling, but I seriously need a looooot more samples, especially really odd and obscure stuff. I need to get something that rips .aiff files from vinyl and go raid a used record store for treasure >:3
So yeah, Logic is pretty much good for anything


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I need to get something that rips .aiff files from vynil and go raid a used record store for treasure >:3



send 'em my way c:


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 20, 2011)

Adam Bomb said:


> I prefer FL Studio over all other DAWS. I've used Cakewalk and Pro Tools before, but FL's interface provides the best ease of use. Nothing's better than drag and drop.  While I respect people's opinions I have to disagree that FL Studio isn't good for anything but a sequencer. I think it just unfortunately has a bad name due to how easy it is for someone to use the step sequencer to make a tiny loop and then they all of a sudden think they are a professional.
> 
> I mean I'm not being super elitist about it I just don't think many users actually make use of piano roll, and anything other than presets. All of my EQs and compressors are adjusted by hand and ear and I feel like my recordings come out sounding pretty close to professional studio level quality. FL's built in Edison recorder is a little unwieldy to use at first so it wouldn't surprise me most people would prefer one of the bigger DAWs over it, but once you get used to the flow of it it's pretty powerful.
> 
> I'm really gushing over FL here but it's what I've had the best luck with.



 i agree. i use fl studio myself and even tho it can be very simple to work with it can be very complex at the same time. i tried cubase,reason,pro tools, and garage band and didn't like them. Cubase seemed impossible to understand for me working with it. i haven't used fl studio for over a year tho so i forgot some things. plan on going back to it when i re-install windows and get everything working way i want it to. i also forgot half of my samples i made so i just deleted everything except my project files cause i want to start from scratch once again.

i produce sometimes but i mostly just used it for nexus and it's piano presents. i just enjoyed playing my midi keyboard teaching myself new things.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Apex said:


> Being an FL user, I have to agree on the "only good as a sequencer" sentiment. All my synths are made with outside VSTs (mostly Massive and Albino seeing as they're quite possibly the most versatile VSTs ever made), my FX also come from outside plugs. I don't like any of the built-in synths, I've spent a long time learning them...and they just don't do it for me.&nbsp;



The most recent stuff I've uploaded (under the Symphony700 moniker but still on my account) is made using FL Soundfont Player and samples. Only my effects are external and that's because most of the native plug-ins suck except for Maximus and like two others.


----------

